

USA Inc. A report looking at the US Government as a business, by Mary Meeker - nikcub
http://www.kpcb.com/usainc/index.html

======
TomOfTTB
It is interesting but largely irrelevant (I haven't read through the whole
thing yet but I read through the 18 page summary in the beginning). For
example, take a couple of the changes they suggest...

\- Raise the Social Security retirement age to 73 while raising SS taxes by
nearly 2%

\- Reduce Medicare benefits while raising taxes to fund the program by nearly
3%

Both are perfectly reasonable financial suggestions but the political will to
accomplish them just doesn't exist. I'll go on record as saying every problem
the USA has could be solved if you can find a politician who can sell raising
taxes AND cutting services at the same time. But I don't think the person is
out there.

Meaning these suggestions have no hope of being implemented and are largely
just a mental exercise.

